# Small fresh bird eggs



## grahamhypher (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm sure I'm not the first to ask this, but is there anyone that could supply me with fresh eggs for a hatchling egg eating snake. I'm looking for eggs approximately 10mm long and 5mm in diameter, or there abouts. I believe finch eggs are in that ball park, but I'm not worried about the species, at the moment until I find out what he likes. I'm in Glasgow, so I'm assuming they'd need to be posted. Thanks in advance, Graham


----------

